# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Tri Quick-sort sans appel rcursif [Sources]

## John Fullspeed

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Tri Quick-sort sans appel rcursif

Voici donc un algo de quick sort en Pascal, non rcursif, qui permet de trier n'importe quel type de donnes avec la meilleur performance possible. Le quick sort tant sans contestation le tri le plus rapide dans un maximum de cas.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Marc-L

Bonjour et merci pour cette contribution !

Utilisant le tri QuickSort depuis le Quick Basic, Turbo Basic et autres, je l'ai par la suite utilis en Turbo Pascal 

Mais un jour en VBA (Excel) je suis tomb sur un PC un peu juste en ressources plantant sur une erreur de dpassement de capacit de piles.
Je me suis rabattu sur un tri CombSort non rcursif assez "rapide" jusqu' un millier d'lments  trier
(en fait c'est selon la gnration du processeur), mais au del, le tri QuickSort est forcment bien plus vloce !

J'ai donc adapt votre gestion de la variable tableau afin de se passer de la rcursivit en VBA, je commence  20 au lieu de 100
et la dimension de la variable augmente dynamiquement au cours de la procdure si ncessaire 

A noter qu'au cours de tests variant jusqu' 100 000 lments, je n'ai pas constat avec un i5 en VBA
des carts de temps vraiment significatifs entre la version standard et la non rcursive, elles sont souvent quivalentes 
Mais mme si les ordinateurs d'aujourd'hui sont assez puissants, c'est bon de savoir qu'on peut limiter les ressources
lors de centaines de milliers d'lments  trier !

Il faudrait qu'un de ses quatre je me remette  Delphi et autres Pascal !

----------

